# Solved: Windows - Delayed write failed



## bmck (Dec 31, 2004)

I am getting this message when I turn off my external drive.
Windows was unable to save all the data for the file F:\$Mft. The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.

I don't know what file they are talking about. I can view all the files on the hard drive, they are all pictures. Nothing has been lost. I turned off the hard drive and turned it back on and I could still access all the pictures but I still get that message. What does it mean?


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

If you Post a question, it is generally good form to post the solution if you find it yourself, and then CLOSE the item as solved.

If you use the "safely remove hardware" icon before shutting off the drive this won't happen.


----------



## bmck (Dec 31, 2004)

the external hard drive is set to write directly without any delay. I had installed a digital frame and was attempting to download photos to it when I got the error. If I turned off the external hard drive and attempted to download a phot to the frame, the message I got was the file couldn't be found. I disconnected the external hard drive and was able to download photos to the digital frame. I only got the message that the delayed writing to the external hard drive had failed if I had the digital fram plugged in. I thought that the solution was unique to my situation and would not be of any value to anyone else. Sorry about that. I will be more thoughtful in the future.


----------



## yianna (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi, I am having the same problem but do not understand or know why I'm experiencing this problem. I do not understand either what you say the solution is....... I have bought a Hitachi SATA external drive and it works fine for anything from 10mins - 1hr but then I get this msg... why and what does it mean? I need to put all my personal data on there and am afraid to do so, as I'm selling my pc but need to keep all personal data..... Please could you help me out as to what to do.... Thanks


----------

